# Need to hints, tips or techniques for Bretonnians



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

Title says it all. I need some hints and tips for painting Bretonnian knights. In particular the horses. I am painting an army for my daughter (should have thought it out better...) and she picked Bretonnia. Which means lots of knights...

I have assembled and started the first batch of five Knights of the Realm, and I am struggling. Struggling to paint them and to stay motivated. 

The straps on the horse are killing me, if they look ok from one angle, in another angle the strap paint is bleeding onto the cloth. Then there is the rivets. And highlight the same friggin' straps. Painting all the bits underneath the horses is a pain. Do you Bret painters paint the horses before you assemble? I have never done that before due to all the crappily fitting pieces. I assemble, gap fill then prime, but I am open to suggestions.

If it wasn't so expensive I would ship a whole batch of kights off to have someone else paint these little bastards... :russianroulette:Is exactly how Ifeel.


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

Right, hopefully this will help you or give you an idea or two. http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/content/article.jsp?catId=&categoryId=1100019&section=&pIndex=0&aId=16100056&start=1&multiPageMode=true I don't envy you painting all those horses!

Good luck and all the best.


----------



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

GW has a very nice tutorial on painting horses.
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/content/article.jsp?catId=cat440136a&categoryId=1100019&section=&aId=16100056
And here's some inspiration from coominiornot.com


















































Something like this would probably be easiest and fastest.


----------

